# Hypersensitivity and Urge incontinence



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

IBS has caused hypersensitivity in the anal region to the extent where you can feel everything

Is there supposed to be some stool left in the rectum after a BM to allow it to be formed for the next BM ie there is a constant feeling of an incomplete BM and a constant need to empty the bowels due to the hypersensitivity ?

My belief system has been corrupted to believe that if I'm not fully evacuated then it will cause leaky gas / FBO but upon researching normal people already have stool in their rectums.

Sometimes this leaves me on the toilet and puts further strain on the muscles believing I haven't fully evacuated or there is a need to completely get rid which in the past has led to smell seeping from the anal region due to straining too hard even though there is nothing left.










Does this diagram reflect normal bowels - do others already have stool in there rectum that doesn't get passed until fully formed ?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

The problem is that LG is also present when colon is completely clean... at least in my case. But yeah, there surely is muscle/nerve massive confusion in the area.
I think the ias and the eas in our case separate from one other instead of being stuck together


----------



## goodband34 (Dec 4, 2016)

I have this exact problem after dinner at night to a point where I have a decaf coffee to stimulate my bowels. After my after dinner bowel movement I have strong urges to go again, I usually can't and when I do nothing but small flakes and gas come out. I always feel terrible at night too......it's a brutal cycle for me.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Back in summer when I had very stressed, I had a lot of urgency, needing to go at least twice a day. I know this is nothing compared to other people, but it wasn't how I used to be. Now I've become more like how I used to be, going like once every two or three days.



horizonzero said:


> IBS has caused hypersensitivity in the anal region to the extent where you can feel everything


Yes, it's like a seed growing into a tree. If you obsess over something, it will have an impact on you for sure. This is not to say there isn't something physically abnormal, although we would like to think so.



horizonzero said:


> Is there supposed to be some stool left in the rectum after a BM to allow it to be formed for the next BM ie there is a constant feeling of an incomplete BM and a constant need to empty the bowels due to the hypersensitivity ?


In the bladder some urine will be left for reasons I don't remember. It is not the same for the rectum. The colon should empty halfway in normal defecation (1). By taking laxatives, it should fully empty, so the three day process (amount of days depends on the person really) will start over (2).



http://imgur.com/z6NBb




horizonzero said:


> Does this diagram reflect normal bowels - do others already have stool in there rectum that doesn't get passed until fully formed ?


Yes, it will eventually push against the anal canal, causing an urge to defecate.


----------

